# Scotland sites ????



## rum51 (Apr 9, 2011)

Hi all, can anyone recomend good sites from lowland to highland. Not been to highland before! So would appreciate any advice ??

Kind regards, Roy


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Is this meant to be in the Caravan Chat forum? Perhaps Uk Touring would be more appropriate.



Chris


----------



## Bernies (Mar 22, 2007)

Not sure if you are in the CC but I would recommend a CL we use on a regular basis on the outskirts of Banchory near Aberdeen - the pitches are fully serviced, there is a toilet/shower block, superb dog/human walk close by, and there is public transport close by into Banchory or if you fancy it - Aberdeen, all for £9/night...and there is loads of wildlife to be seen if you watch carefully.
Mr D Clark is the owner, site is at Brathens. 

If you want to be closer to the town you could try the CC site at Silverbank, you can walk into Banchory from there. Morrisons and Tesco also within walking distance. 

Carol


----------



## pandalf (Oct 29, 2006)

We are currently at the CC New England Bay camp site, and it is a great place. Way out south-west on the Mull of Galloway, but a good starting or ending point if travelling up from England. The site is right on the water - literally with its own (pebbly) beach. We are very glad we visited, and the Mull of Galloway is very beautiful. Portpatrick was a particularly nice little traditional fishing village.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Any of the CC sites in Scotalnd are worth a visit, Bunree and North Ledaig are particularly good.

peedee


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

I travelled in Scotland earlier this year and stayed at all Caravan Club sites, and as always could recommend them all. Having said that, North Ledaig which is an AS site, was in my humble opinion, a little too regimented for me, albeit, set in a lovely location and Oban was interesting.

If you have time, read my blog you may find it interesting:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/blog-display-jid-894.html

Jenny


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Loads of sites in the database on here. If you are members of C&CC then the forest holidays site at Glenmore is a delight

Chris


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

We love the site at Camusdarrach near Mallaig - here - very quiet and by some of the most stunning beaches you could imagine. A great shame it's up for sale, but looks like it will be open the rest of this year, at least.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

pandalf said:


> We are currently at the CC New England Bay camp site, and it is a great place. Way out south-west on the Mull of Galloway, but a good starting or ending point if travelling up from England. The site is right on the water - literally with its own (pebbly) beach. We are very glad we visited, and the Mull of Galloway is very beautiful. Portpatrick was a particularly nice little traditional fishing village.


Hi

We to have been to New England Bay, it is our favourite site in all we have stayed on. Second Fav is Garlieston, a little further across from N E B. Very quiet.

Dave & Jan


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

pandalf said:


> We are currently at the CC New England Bay camp site, and it is a great place. Way out south-west on the Mull of Galloway, but a good starting or ending point if travelling up from England. The site is right on the water - literally with its own (pebbly) beach. We are very glad we visited, and the Mull of Galloway is very beautiful. Portpatrick was a particularly nice little traditional fishing village.


We are going that way later in the month (New England Bay) how far is nearest shop/ pub please


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

CliffyP said:


> We are going that way later in the month (New England Bay) how far is nearest shop/ pub please


Nearest pub is about 1.5 miles, a very pleasant walk across the peninsula to Port Logan - a lovely pub in an idyllic setting.

I think the nearest shop is in Drummore - about 5 miles away, although there is a travelling veg shop and a wet fish van that call.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

CliffyP said:


> pandalf said:
> 
> 
> > We are currently at the CC New England Bay camp site, and it is a great place. Way out south-west on the Mull of Galloway, but a good starting or ending point if travelling up from England. The site is right on the water - literally with its own (pebbly) beach. We are very glad we visited, and the Mull of Galloway is very beautiful. Portpatrick was a particularly nice little traditional fishing village.
> ...


Funnily enough so are we!!! Staying at Anwoth, Gatehouse of Fleet for 3 days (13-15th Aug) followed by Garlieston CC site 16/17th then Garlieston Lodge 18/19th Aug. Might see you there!!


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

The nearest shop I can remember is in Drummore, which is about 4 miles away.

Dave & Jan


----------



## efjayar (Jul 30, 2007)

Loads of superb locations to choose from - just depends what you're looking for. The CC sites at Morvich and Killin and the C&CC site at Poolewe are among my favourites.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

ChrisandJohn said:


> Is this meant to be in the Caravan Chat forum? Perhaps Uk Touring would be more appropriate.
> 
> Chris


indeed it would!

moved now 8)


----------



## wunnell (May 20, 2011)

depends which way you're going, but we've just come home from south, and we came up the west coast for a change. Just outside Fort William (I think it's near Glengarry) is a lovely offroad bit with room for a couple of wagons - 
N 57° 04.491' W 04° 50.278' for your satnav

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=N+57%C2%B0+04.491'+W+04%C2%B0+50.278'&hl=en&ie=UTF8&ll=57.075041,-4.83834&spn=0.005773,0.016512&sll=58.592628,-3.524614&sspn=0.088114,0.264187&t=h&z=17&layer=c&cbll=57.075034,-4.838485&panoid=9MXgg5H2gR5cSAxpoNl97Q&cbp=12,108.37,,0,12.68


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

wunnell said:


> depends which way you're going, but we've just come home from south, and we came up the west coast for a change. Just outside Fort William (I think it's near Glengarry) is a lovely offroad bit with room for a couple of wagons -
> N 57° 04.491' W 04° 50.278' for your satnav


are those coordinates right? they put me somewhere off Norway 

Chris


----------



## wunnell (May 20, 2011)

ardgour said:


> wunnell said:
> 
> 
> > depends which way you're going, but we've just come home from south, and we came up the west coast for a change. Just outside Fort William (I think it's near Glengarry) is a lovely offroad bit with room for a couple of wagons -
> ...


Hi chris, quite sure LOL, methinks you entered East instead of W 
P


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

What ever you do give Craig Tara Ayr a miss - the touring site is a dump.

Harry


----------



## mr2 (Feb 26, 2009)

Jennifer said:


> I travelled in Scotland earlier this year and stayed at all Caravan Club sites, and as always could recommend them all. Having said that, North Ledaig which is an AS site, was in my humble opinion, a little too regimented for me, albeit, set in a lovely location and Oban was interesting.
> 
> If you have time, read my blog you may find it interesting:
> 
> ...


Agree with N Ledaig comment -stayed once and will not again as it reminded me of the rows of caravans at various Lincs sites. Try Poolewe and Rosemarkie- the latter has a good restaurant in walking distance down the adjacent sea road with dolphins seen every day !!


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Altnaharra - can't get much further away from anywhere!!
Applecross campsite - worth staying there just to do the journey over the pass of the cattle - just don't try it in bad weather!
Durness - camp on the far edge of W Scotland
Dunnet Bay - for the far edge the East coast and miles of beautiful beach & dunes
Anywhere on the Moray Firth to watch dolphins & minke whales


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

ardgour said:


> wunnell said:
> 
> 
> > depends which way you're going, but we've just come home from south, and we came up the west coast for a change. Just outside Fort William (I think it's near Glengarry) is a lovely offroad bit with room for a couple of wagons -
> ...


Watch out for Polar Bears and Mad Gunmen


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Lots of good suggestions already made.
Can second ardgour's recommendation of Glenmore Forest Site - wonderful location in the Cairngorms, right on Loch Morlich;

http://camping.forestholidays.co.uk...g/our_sites__locations/scotland/glenmore.aspx

Inverness is a great city (most northerly city in UK) and there are two campsites within walking distance of the town - Torvean and Bught Park. Torvean is probably the better of the two, but it only takes 'small' dogs;

http://www.torveancaravanpark.co.uk/


----------

